# Slate Retail REIT (SRT.UN) announces C$65 mln bought deal equity offering



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

as per CIBC


> BRIEF-Slate Retail REIT announces C$65 mln bought deal equity offering
> Jan 11 (Reuters) - Slate Retail Reit
> * Slate Retail REIT announces c$65 million bought deal equity offering and c$5 million private placement
> * Slate Retail REIT says proceeds of public offering and private placement will be used to reduce outstanding indebtedness under reit's credit facility
> * Slate Retail REIT - has entered into an agreement to sell 4.5 million class U units of reit to a syndicate of underwriters, at a price of c$14.35 per unit Source text for Eikon: Further company coverage:


Curious how I can buy SRT.UN for $14.35? Don't see any options on IE website....

In New offers section found


> Issuer: Slate Retail REIT IPO Type: Equity Issue: Trust Units Rating: Use of Proceeds: Refer to prospecuts Price Range: $14.35 CAD Redemption: Refer to prospecuts Conversion Option: Refer to prospecuts Status: Open Settlement Date: Jan 20, 2017 RRSP Eligible: Yes Additional Features: Refer to prospecuts Company Description: Refer to prospecuts


 but again don't understand how I can subsribe


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on whether your brokerage offers IPO 'expressions of interest' to you or not. Certain brokerages do that (and some don't) and/or some only do it for 'premium' clients. I've always been on the iTrade and RBC list and got emails today saying it is now available. I have only bitten on a few IPOs (they generally are not worth it, i.e. the stock often trades down from offering price at some point).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I used to have 3 brokerage accounts so I could get in on IPOs. Usually could sell within a week to make a nice profit. Now I am retired and do dividend investing so I closed 2 of the accounts.


----------

